# What are your 'staples' in car detailing?



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

ill post maybe later others but for sure when waxing I use Gliptone Platinum Series Paint Sealant, its so fine that you can even use it to remove moderate blemishes and scratches


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A can of ​POLISH that costs 1.89 at any store that sells POLISH !


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

So, am I going to wax over hard water stains then? Detailing isn't just wax, but thanks for the output.

CruisCruz, thanks for the suggestions. Let me know what else if you can at some point.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Matt/ChevyCruze2012, our forum "Professional Detailer" should be answering your question in about, 5,4,3,2,1...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

1. 2 buckets and grit guards
2. Grout sponges (don't be shy about replacing as needed, they're cheap)
3. Synthetic chamois
4. Rinseless wash (I'm using up a stash of Turtle Wax No-Rinse. Optimum and Duragloss also make good rinseless washes.)
5. Clay bar and lubricant
6. Meguiar's Ultimate Compound (I know Meg's 105 is more aggressive, but this stuff works well for detailing noobs like me)
7. Meg's Ultimate Polish
8. HF dual-action polisher with replaced backing pad
9. Selection of HF pads (identical to Buff and Shine from what I've heard. They work for this detailing noob)
10. Duragloss Total Protection Polish
11. Collinite 476S paste wax and plastic butter knife to spread onto pad

I use items 1-4 about once every few weeks, but spray the car off if there's any mud or really caked-on dirt. The others I use about once-twice a year to keep up the finish. It's by no means a comprehensive detail kit. For taking care of garden-variety swirls and minor correction, it works wonderfully.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Kink free water hose (lol duh) 3 buckets (tires,soap,and dirty water) 2 wash mitts (upper and lower car) multiple drying microfiber towels (synthetic chamois is also good) and a good wax car window cleaner (not Windex) tire rim cleaner and that's just routine lol clay bars polish and sealant is a whole other story 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> A can of ​POLISH that costs 1.89 at any store that sells POLISH !


Does a can of Pledge count??


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Microfiber works wonders for cleaning the piano black and the sleeve of a military gortex liner (military polar fleece) is great for safely dusting same piano black areas w/I scratching it. When it's clean of finger prints I am proud of it. When it's dirty I wish it didn't exist. 

Bird crap I use quick detailer if I don't plan on going to work that day to use the heated garage to clean that area. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Does a can of Pledge count??



(IN SMALL LATINO WOMENS VOICE) "We need more lemon Pledge"


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

inssane said:


> I have tried many many products over the years, and all of the major and cheap brands.
> I have a bucket with some detailing products (bug/tar remover, detailer, tire shine) because many times I go to the self wash in the summer, but in winters (and lazy summers) I have it hand washed for $10, the the shine and all that.
> 
> So, I looked at my inventory, that froze in my trunk and thawed and froze over the winter, and it's time for replacements, partly because most of the products are several years old.
> ...


* Hi..Matt here...the professional detailer. I narrow it down to a certain number of brands. Meguiars, Mothers, Detailers Pro Series, Pinnacle Natural Brilliance, Wolfgang Car Care, 303 Aerospace, Lake County, Eagle One, and CCS. These are brands that I get that either makes detailing liquids, or detailing tools or both. Meguiars, mothers, and detailers pro series makes products that are both liquid and detailing tools. I usually carry meguiars ultimate quik detailer or ultimate quik detailer and some supreme shine MF towels, and my version of some is different than others version of some because ill take like 20 or more towels because ill detail the whole outside of the car again even if I get one bird dropping lol. I also carry meguiars scratch 2.0 with some foam applicator pads in case I get a scratch or scuff on my car if some idiot isn't careful around my most prized possession. Im a freak of nature about this type of thing, so when I go to the store, I park in the boon docks lol. My dad is the same way. Anyways, back on subject. Mothers also has good detailers, scratch removers and paint cleaners, but meguiars ultimate line seems to be where its at because it really is the "Ultimate" in car care. I use meguiars wash mitts, drying towels, foam applicator pads, and detailing towels which is the supreme shine MF towels. I have a total of $3,000 or more sitting in my room of detailing stuff. Not kidding lol. For a trunk organizer for your cruze, I recommend this.Autogeek Trunk Organizer . I go to autogeek.net for all my detailing supplies orders. If you want to know anymore information about detailing, product recommendations specifically, or want to know how to do something, please PM me and ill get back to you ASAP. Thanks*


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *
> Im a freak of nature about this type of thing, so when I go to the store, I park in the boon docks lol. *


Haha, gotta second this. I'm always the Cruze parked at the very back of the lot. Don't you love it when you park in away from everyone else and you come back out to your car to find some a-hole has selected the space right next to your car, even though the lot is half-empty?

Also seconding on Meguiars products. Love their quick wax and black leather wipes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Haha, gotta second this. I'm always the Cruze parked at the very back of the lot. Don't you love it when you park in away from everyone else and you come back out to your car to find some a-hole has selected the space right next to your car, even though the lot is half-empty?
> 
> Also seconding on Meguiars products. Love their quick wax and black leather wipes.



Reason I park halfway between closest spot and Narnia. My rear bumper got hit when I parked light years away so I stopped doing all of that.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Haha, gotta second this. I'm always the Cruze parked at the very back of the lot. Don't you love it when you park in away from everyone else and you come back out to your car to find some a-hole has selected the space right next to your car, even though the lot is half-empty?
> 
> Also seconding on Meguiars products. Love their quick wax and black leather wipes.


 *Yeah...that happens to me like every so once in a great while. I do know whenever I take my cruze to work when I start my new job which will be 12 hour days/nights from 5pm-5am sunday-tuesday and every other Saturday, ill be parking the same way away from everyone else. Idc if I have to walk lol. Meguiars hasn't done me wrong yet. I really love their ultimate wax, ultimate wash and wax, ultimate quik detailer and ultimate quik wax, endurance tire dressing, and ultimate protectant. *


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im more realistic. 1 bucket with grit guard 2 wash mits 1 for car 1 for wheels. Meguirs soap. Clay bar 3-4 times a year blackfire paint sealant with meguirs gold class carnuba wax on top of the paint sealant. Did alot of research on this one !!!!. Fender brush and small brush for wheel weights. 303 protectant for rubber door seals. Lexol for leather and meguirs gold class leather conditioner only because it smells better than lexol. No tire shine just clean the wheels. Because I wax my wheels every so often to keep them shiny. Absorber towel it works well. Rain x for the glass. And that's it !
And stoners for the glass with bounty paper towles. Used generic ones and scratched my black trim...never again.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

+


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

My arsenal is pretty simple. I use meguiars products, i have tire shine, quick detailer and a ton of rags. I do have wax, but generally i just pay to have my car detailed.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I use all Adams cleaning products. Usually get $500 to wash/buff a car. He sells waterless wash, microfiber and detail spray in glove compartment size for quick swirl free touch up. Bird poop eats through your sealant and eventually the clear coat so you wanna get it off upon sighting.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

$$500.00 usd that's Nice ! Yeah you really have to get that poop of real quick .


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I'm just starting, but i have for 1000$ of product... I'm not a pro, but I use alot the wolfgang product, simply the best. 

Chevycruze2012, can you post a picture of your stuff


----------

